# E60 with 19" Alpina wheels



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

:angel:


----------



## hythe (Jun 29, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> :angel:


Ah, you found the update to the Alpina site - cute little mini-site with all the wheels...

Is it just me, or would it not look better on the old-style classics or softlines?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

hythe said:


> Ah, you found the update to the Alpina site - cute little mini-site with all the wheels...
> 
> Is it just me, or would it not look better on the old-style classics or softlines?


I agree with you, I think it would look better with the old style (maybe much better with 2 piece Classics)


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Hey, at least it's not sitting on Dynamics. : puke:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> Hey, at least it's not sitting on Dynamics. : puke:


LOL! They are truly ugly


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Schwing!

<img src=http://www.alpina.de/raeder/pics/z4gr.jpg>


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

hythe said:


> Is it just me, or would it not look better on the old-style classics or softlines?


I definitely agree, as will Vince and Kaz!  I don't look these new Alpinas. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Nah...Softline is the best! 

Only pain is prying out that little locking cap to reach the keyhole. Argh!



hythe said:


> Ah, you found the update to the Alpina site - cute little mini-site with all the wheels...
> 
> Is it just me, or would it not look better on the old-style classics or softlines?


----------

